# India's first spacecraft to Mars successfully put into Earth's orbit !



## Vyom (Nov 5, 2013)

*India launches first mission to Mars*

*www.livemint.com/rf/Image-621x414/LiveMint/Period1/2013/11/05/Photos/mars_mission_scientists.jpg
_Scientists and engineers working on a Mars Orbiter vehicle at Isro’s satellite centre in Bangalore._​
NEW DELHI (AP) — India on Tuesday launched its first spacecraft bound for Mars, a complex mission that it hopes will demonstrate and advance technologies for space travel.

Hundreds of people watched the rocket carrying the Mars orbiter take off from the east-coast island of Sriharikota and streak across the sky. Many more across the country watched live TV broadcasts.

Officials at the space center described it as a "textbook launch." If the mission is successful, India will become only the fourth nation to visit the red planet after the Soviet Union, the United States and Europe.

"Capturing and igniting the young minds of India and across the globe will be the major return from this mission," mission director P. Kunhikrishnan said from the launch site.

After 44 minutes, the orbiter separated from the rocket and entered into an elliptical path around Earth. Over the next 20-25 days, it will perform a series of technical maneuvers and short burns to raise its orbit before it slingshots toward Mars.

"With teamwork and the kind of dedication we have today, any mission is not beyond our capability," said S. Ramakrishnan, head of the space center and launch authorization board.

The 3,000-pound orbiter Mangalyaan, which means "Mars craft" in Hindi, must travel 485 million miles over 300 days to reach an orbit around the red planet next September.

"The biggest challenge will be precisely navigating the spacecraft to Mars," said K. Radhakrishnan, chairman of the Indian Space and Research Organization. "We will know if we pass our examination on Sept. 24, 2014."

He congratulated the scientists for putting the mission together "in a very limited time." The project began after the space agency carried out a feasibility study in 2010 after successfully launching a lunar satellite in 2008. Prime Minister Manmohan Singh announced the planned voyage to Mars only last year during his annual address to the nation.

"It's a really big thing for India!" said 13-year-old Pratibha Maurya, who gathered with her father and about 50 others to watch the launch at the Nehru Planetarium in New Delhi.

Some have questioned the $72 million price tag for a country of 1.2 billion people still dealing with widespread hunger and poverty. But the government defended the Mars mission, and its $1 billion space program in general, by noting its importance in providing high-tech jobs for scientists and engineers and practical applications in solving problems on Earth.

Decades of space research have allowed India to develop satellite, communications and remote sensing technologies that are helping to solve everyday problems at home, from forecasting where fish can be caught by fishermen to predicting storms and floods.

"These missions are important. These are things that give Indians happiness and bragging rights," said Raghu Kalra of the Amateur Astronomers Association Delhi. "Even a poor person, when he learns that my country is sending a mission to another planet, he will feel a sense of pride for his country, and he will want to make it a better place."

The orbiter will gather images and data that will help in determining how Martian weather systems work and what happened to the large quantities of water that are believed to have once existed on Mars. It also will search Mars for methane, a key chemical in life processes that could also come from geological processes. Experts say the data will improve understanding about how planets form, what conditions might make life possible and where else in the universe it might exist.

The orbiter is expected to have at least six months to investigate the planet's landscape and atmosphere. At its closest point it will be 227 miles from the planet's surface, and its furthest point will be 49,700 miles away.



Source: *www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2013/11/05/india-mars-mission/3440267/

Source 2: A giant leap for Isro - Livemint


----------



## V.VAIDYA (Nov 5, 2013)

India Rising!


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 6, 2013)

While it's good that India has successfully setup something forward like this comparing itself to the league of developed nations.

"It still doesn't makes sense how a hungry , poverty ridden , sick person would take pride in this."
I think he should have given a better explanation about the possibilities it'll bring insteading of bringing the concept of Pride for a poor.

BTW , the interesting news is that the Indians were able to acheive the mission objectives in almost 1/6th the cost of a similar mission that could be taken by NASA.


----------



## reddick (Nov 6, 2013)

I wish ISRO Best of Luck for their mission and hope for it's accurate accomplishment. Jai Ho!


----------



## .jRay. (Nov 6, 2013)

India FTW..


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 6, 2013)

No Anti-Indian 'intelligent' hipster comments?




Anyhoo,back to topic
GJ ISRO,Next put a man on Mars before them Chineses


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 6, 2013)

go ISRO GO


----------



## Darth Vader (Nov 6, 2013)

> Some have questioned the $72 million price tag for a country of 1.2 billion people still dealing with widespread hunger and poverty.



Bahahahaha !!!!
Not sure how much millions is looted by politicians and spent on Religious crap everyday despite hunger/poverty. 

Science is the only thing that solved/cured/saved millions of lives since the beginning of mankind and questioning its progress and benefits towards mankind is ridiculous !!!


----------



## quagmire (Nov 6, 2013)

Look at the comments on the page : India launches first mission to Mars



> So India gets foreign aid yet has a space program? They have millions of people in poverty but do this? Absolutely disgusting.





> Just another country entering the pissing contest.





> now if they would stop accepting gang rape





> people are dying on the streets in every corner of india and they received foreign aid to launch spacecraft on Mars??? Is this joke right?





> No word yet on whether or not India finally had to call US for tech support on this project...





> What an obscene waste of money and resources that would be better spent on sewer system infrastructure.





> Good for India now perhaps we need not give the country aid, if we still do that is.





> Scouting for yet another "call center" location I suppose.





> Millions illiterate and in poverty and India has a space program?




FU B@$tards.!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 6, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Look at the comments on the page : India launches first mission to Mars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BREAKING NEWS!!!!!!
80% Of those commenters are wanna be White-Person Indian immigrants for sure

BTW,WTF we RECIEVE Aid?I thought we GIVE aid to Porkistan,Sri Lanka,Nepal,BorderjumperDesh and a bunch of Poor Africa counries


----------



## quagmire (Nov 6, 2013)

If the Indian scientists at NASA right now (who reportedly contribute 36% of the workforce) had decided to work for ISRO, we could have seen this day 30 years ago..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 6, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> BTW,WTF we RECIEVE Aid?



Billions n Billions of $.

On the name of country, state, city, project, whatnot.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 6, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Billions n Billions of $.
> 
> On the name of country, state, city, project, whatnot.




Pride in Country
Lost


----------



## Anorion (Nov 6, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Look at the comments on the page : India launches first mission to Mars





> If the mission is successful, India will become only the fourth nation to visit the red planet after the Soviet Union, the United States and Europe.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 6, 2013)

Anorion said:


>



Atleast,We did it before the Chineses


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 6, 2013)

Congrats Isro.


On a lighter 
*pbs.twimg.com/media/BYTfDhACcAABGKh.jpg:large


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 6, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Pride in Country
> Lost



Don't worry. Even US has billions of debts over her.

Debt is/was never an issue. Rather it's increment is.


----------



## icebags (Nov 6, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Atleast,We did it before the Chineses



yet to go a long way , my friend, chinese sat died while reaching earth orbit, our has reached the orbit, now lets all hope it will gather enough velocity on the scheduled day to get a proper slingshot towards mars.

first test is passed, 2nd test is waiting, after that there will be some unknown number of tests where isro have never set foot before. we can only pray for the best. 

russians failed numerous times, japan tried once and failed, and some nasa probes just vanished, eu have a better record probably.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Pride in Country
> Lost



well, govt doesn't take donations from anyone. but it doesn't forbid anyone from taking the same. free country free people, if some orgs seek funding through donations, govt doesn't really mind.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 6, 2013)

icebags said:


> yet to go a long way , my friend, chinese sat died while reaching earth orbit, our has reached the orbit, now lets all hope it will gather enough velocity on the scheduled day to get a proper slingshot towards mars.
> 
> first test is passed, 2nd test is waiting, after that there will be some unknown number of tests where isro have never set foot before. we can only pray for the best.
> 
> russians failed numerous times, japan tried once and failed, and some nasa probes *just vanished,* eu have a better record probably.



Martians! I knew it! They Live underground!


----------



## icebags (Nov 6, 2013)

^ i just remembered, ussr is history, and russia never tried another mars exploration after its first failure in post soviet era. so, if india succeeds, it will become the 2nd single country with proven mars probing capability - 3rd single country in the history of mankind.

considering eu isn't a country.

once successful, if isro can launch missions like these cheap, i guess there will be a big business opportunity waiting in future.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 7, 2013)

One thing #respect for what they did.  Managed the whole thing by themselves let's just hope for its success.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 7, 2013)

Proud to be Indian ,Pride for all of us Friends,Pranaam to my Motherland.

Salutations ISRO!!!

But we must* really* rejoice,the next year after MOM(*M*ars *O*rbiter* M*odule) is successfully put to the designated trajectory/orbit around Mars for experiments and exploring.

Meanwhile,it's a long and very complex journey for MOM with arduous tasks for the Scientists/Technologists and Engineers at ISRO in the coming days ahead.

Checking...Corrections...Maneuver...Checking...Corrections...Maneuver... :---------------------------------------> ~ 24th September 2014...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 7, 2013)

Chandrayaan
Mangalyaan
Shaniyaan?


----------



## shade1 (Nov 7, 2013)

this is absolutely great for India.Space exploration is being done at at a painfully slow rate throughout the globe .Ever since the apollo missions no significant manned mission has been attempted.Reasons of extreme costs and lack of interest have been given.Funding for nasa and isro has also been very low for many years(though it was never high for isro).A few facts remain that earth will slowly become difficult to live in ,that is ultimately after probably a billion years completely uninhabitable.There has not been a specific research and its also very difficult to know but the fact remains.All this money in space exploration will ultimately give huge returns in the long run and take us forward.I hope huge benefits come out of the mission to mine asteroids ,these resources will certainly be a game changer for us. .If there ever was any doubt about India's technological capability in space ,then it has been removed by this successful mission.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 7, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Chandrayaan
> Mangalyaan
> Shaniyaan?


Highly likely/probable in the near future...may be...


----------



## sandeep410 (Nov 7, 2013)

How many countries put a man on the moon??


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Nov 7, 2013)

^^ After watching the discovery documentary about the Neil Armstrong trip .. I believe  "Zilch - nada - 0 "


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 7, 2013)

sandeep410 said:


> How many countries put a man on the moon??



Only USA.

But they did it 6 times.


----------



## sandeep410 (Nov 7, 2013)

I have tied my iphone to my diwali rocket and launched it on the day of diwali. It must have went past earth orbit now and must be on its way to mars orbit. Anyway when you see high resolution images of mars in instagram a year from now you can bet assure that it was my phone sending those images.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 7, 2013)

sandeep410 said:


> I have tied my iphone to my diwali rocket and launched it on the day of diwali. It must have went past earth orbit now and must be on its way to mars orbit. Anyway when you see high resolution images of mars in instagram a year from now you can bet assure that it was my phone sending those images.



Sarcasm Phail
Your rocket bursted,therefore grilling your iPhone/


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 8, 2013)

sandeep410 said:


> I have tied my iphone to my diwali rocket and launched it on the day of diwali. It must have went past earth orbit now and must be on its way to mars orbit. Anyway when you see high resolution images of mars in instagram a year from now you can bet assure that it was my phone sending those images.



No , it won't . In fact , the rocket won't even take off , unless it's powered by iMacFuel.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 8, 2013)

$hadow said:


> One thing #respect for what they did.  Managed the whole thing by themselves let's just hope for its success.



They have deep space communications and tracking assistance from NASA. Mostly back-end stuff.


----------



## ico (Nov 8, 2013)

ISRO always does our country proud.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 8, 2013)

You win! LOL


sandeep410 said:


> I have tied my iphone to my diwali rocket and launched it on the day of diwali. It must have went past earth orbit now and must be on its way to mars orbit. Anyway when you see high resolution images of mars in instagram a year from now you can bet assure that it was my phone sending those images.


----------



## sandeep410 (Nov 8, 2013)

What about the theory that US never went to moon. They faked all moon missions.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 8, 2013)

Well but to be said we are Indians are so much happy for Deewali that we even sent a rocket to Mars to show our happiness and joy   .


----------



## icebags (Nov 8, 2013)

^ hopefully the biggest rocket of this diwali will succeed.

meanwhile MAVEN going through the last phase preparations and getting ready for launch scheduled on november 18th. it be directly propelled towards mars instead of being slingshot with multiple turns like MOM.

*i.imgur.com/nKxnPtu.jpg


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 9, 2013)

sandeep410 said:


> What about the theory that US never went to moon. They faked all moon missions.


Trash Theory.

No basis on that part.


----------



## sushovan (Nov 9, 2013)

Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/NmnOxHh.jpg:large


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 9, 2013)

sushovan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *i.imgur.com/NmnOxHh.jpg:large



*except
All of them would be suffocating


----------



## ico (Nov 9, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> *except
> All of them would be suffocating


Our trains and buses also have the same "suffocation".


----------



## sandeep410 (Nov 9, 2013)

Indian public can go without air for days. They can also survive without food and water for days. They are the perfect astronauts.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 9, 2013)

I am proud to be called a Nellorian as it is my native place where Sriharikota Space Port is located but I never visited it in my life.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 9, 2013)

^Very Good and you should be proud of. 
Except that you can visit to that* Highly Secured and Classified location*, if you achieve to become a Higher Govt. of India Official(mainly belonging to Ministry of Space/Home/Defense) that too under *special authorization/permissions and/or recommendations*...


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 9, 2013)

these people who work at such places must be talented enough. Devoting their entire life to science. That's actually life , away from Materialism and all the wordly sh1t.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 10, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> these people who work at such places must be talented enough. Devoting their entire life to science. That's actually life , away from Materialism and all the wordly sh1t.


Is it so?
I think it is not entirely true. Truly the Scientists/Technologists/Engineers working there are much devoted and dextrous than other experts,but sometimes lust overcomes dedication and service to motherland.One of the reasons for delay in projects as in case of indigenous development of GSLV systems,which we are unsuccessful till far today.
Lust means,legally some of these talented people move over to morrreee greener pastures,such as joining at MNC's for lucrative posts & careers.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 12, 2013)

A glitch occured in the 4th stage of upliftment for the MOM around Earth's orbit... ,but Scientists and Engineers are claiming it to be a minor glitch...saying that won't affect the MOM towards its journey to Mars.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 12, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> A glitch occured in the 4th stage of upliftment for the MOM around Earth's orbit... ,but Scientists and Engineers are claiming it to be a minor glitch...saying that won't affect the MOM towards its journey to Mars.



They said the orbit got successfully raised.

Anyway, the path that they're taking, worst case the orbiter will return to earth after missing mars or missing the window to leave earth's sphere of influence. I hope they prepared for that eventuality - it helps learn a lot for the next mission.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 13, 2013)

^Keeping our Fingers crossed and praying to GOD,let's Hope for the Best of success.

If all goes well...by Dec 1(2013),MOM will journey towards Mars...leaving Earth's gravitational influence...


----------



## $hadow (Nov 13, 2013)

India is all set to make a statement to others that See what we can do. #repect and hope for the successful journey.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 13, 2013)

$hadow said:


> India is all set to make a statement to others that *See what we can do.* #repect and hope for the successful journey.



Answer from NASA: What we already did.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 13, 2013)

In their heart of hearts everyone knows that this will fail. 
Nothing to see here and act like a douche,people
This satellite will go MIA,possibly abducted by aliens to gauge the scientific prowess of their soon to be 1.2Bn slaves
The last sentence was a joke. :EDI:


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2013)

^ check out what happened to China's Mars mission. Yinghuo-1 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sandeep410 (Nov 13, 2013)

Dont worry guys even if this fail my diwali rocket with iphone attached wont fail. I saw in google earth that it has already left earth orbit. Unlike other rockets mine doesnt orbit earth it just goes straight to mars why waste time orbiting earth


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Nov 13, 2013)

[Newsflash] Mangalyaan mission finds huge stretch of Mars land already owned by Robert Vadra


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 13, 2013)

ico said:


> ^ check out what happened to China's Mars mission. Yinghuo-1 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Chinese : Chale toh Chand tak , warna shaam tak.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 13, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> [Newsflash] Mangalyaan mission finds huge stretch of Mars land already owned by Robert Vadra



Why do these satire news sites have such obvious titles


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Nov 15, 2013)

[IMGG]*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12712&d=1384538244[/IMGG]

SmartPlanet


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 30, 2013)

If all goes well according to schedule, then after midnight today,MOM (Mars Orbiter Module)will bid farewell to Earth's gravitational field,and embark on a long journey towards Mars...ahead...
Let's hope and wish for the best.
Salutations ISRO.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 30, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Congrats Isro.
> 
> 
> On a lighter
> *pbs.twimg.com/media/BYTfDhACcAABGKh.jpg:large



Even the martians are protesting LOL.



Mr.Kickass said:


> [Newsflash] Mangalyaan mission finds huge stretch of Mars land already owned by Robert Vadra



Be proud buddies we are the first real-estate dealers on mars.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 30, 2013)

^Don't mix politics with Technology.
We may fail or succeed but the path taken or followed is the primary aspect.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 30, 2013)

We should reach Mars is our goal man and don't compare with others.
How much scientific and technological might left India and still we are able to achieve something at a fraction of our big brother's budget right. 
Even this is not possible without the help of many in the international community and its a collective effort as we lack some resources.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 30, 2013)

bavusani said:


> We should reach Mars is our goal man and *don't compare with others*.
> How much scientific and technological might left India and still we are able to achieve something at a fraction of our big brother's budget right.
> Even this is not possible without the help of *many in the international community and its a collective effort *as we lack some resources.


Never comparing with NASA which are eons ahead or with ESA which are also ahead.It is also foolish to compare with the Chinese ,who are really doing some serious Scientific + Technological work,leaving aside manufacturing of *crappy* to* Premium quality *electronics hardware products.
The last para of yours emphasizes a True fact,which cannot be ignored nor to be ashamed off.


----------



## icebags (Dec 1, 2013)

catch latest updates from here:

*www.facebook.com/isromom?directed_target_id=0


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 1, 2013)

^Thanks @icebags for the link, at least we(ISRO) made it successfully to the First and Primary step of this voyage.
Now:--->  checking...corrections in trajectory ...tracking help from DSN(Deep Space Network)by JPL(Jet Propulsion Laboratory)NASA is the schedule for Indian Scientists ahead...


----------



## icebags (Dec 1, 2013)

and today chang'e has been launched with a long march 3 rocket for a lunar landing mission.  *static.d-addicts.com/da/forum/images/smiles/icon_salut.gif

here is the video of engine ignition video for trans orbit injection. they should have installed similar cam on MOM too, just some lightweight vga webcam/fone cam would have been sufficient for this.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 3, 2013)

MOM,flew passed by the orbit of Moon,as confirmed by ISRO.
Now destination Mars.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 25, 2013)

MOM moving successfully towards Mars,trajectory corrections O.K. for first phase.It's under the Sun's gravitational influence(Heliocentric pull/push),and doing well.
Everything is functioning and running as *per schedule and normal*.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 25, 2013)

You are truly following this mission. Thanks for the updates.
It sure looks like will reach Mars within less than one year!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Vyom said:


> You are truly following this mission. Thanks for the updates.
> It sure looks like will reach Mars within less than one year!



let us pray. it will sure do what it was meant for


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 25, 2013)

They didn't inscribed our names like NASA did with the Mars Rover


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 27, 2014)

Already successfully accomplished Trajectory Correction Manoeuvre of MOM on June 11th.

Source : Mars Orbiter Mission trajectory correction manoeuvre on June 11 - The Times of India

Now just a month ahead when the most difficult part of this mission will be tested,even difficult than liftoff to space.
Let us pray for our MOM :-- Of India,By India to be a major success...

Source : Mars Orbiter Mission: India?s ?giant leap? a month away - The Times of India


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 20, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Already successfully accomplished Trajectory Correction Manoeuvre of MOM on June 11th.
> 
> Source : Mars Orbiter Mission trajectory correction manoeuvre on June 11 - The Times of India
> 
> ...


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 23, 2014)

Entered the Mars Gravitational sphere of influence...CLAPS TO OUR SCIENTISTS + ENGINEERS,who have painstalkingly nurturing and functioning the mission.
By tomorrow, MOM may be put in on the elleptical orbit around Mars.

Source : India's MOM enters Mars Gravitational Sphere of Influence | News Nation


----------



## ico (Sep 23, 2014)

National Holiday should be declared on 25th upon successful orbital insertion on 24th.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 23, 2014)

ico said:


> National Holiday should be declared on 25th upon successful orbital insertion on 24th.


----------



## icebags (Sep 23, 2014)

^ so it's tomorrow at last..... need to wake up in the morning.

but 25th should be declared more like national hard working day, to honour the restless hard work the isro did to do something like this.

will there be any live updates on radio / tv ?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 24, 2014)

*-----SUCCESS OF INDIA-----*


 
_For the people.
  By the people.
  Of the people_.


----SALUTATIONS to ISRO----


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 24, 2014)

ico said:


> National Holiday should be declared on 25th upon successful orbital insertion on 24th.



Are you sure about that ??!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 24, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Are you sure about that ??!



"should be".


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 24, 2014)

ico said:


> National Holiday should be declared on 25th upon successful orbital insertion on 24th.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 24, 2014)

Congrats to ISRO. For making the ride to Mars costing lower than Autos! 


Btw, National holiday since India's rover reached Mars? Come on.. if they start giving holiday's for every accomplishment India achieves, soon we will run out of "Working days". xD


----------



## ico (Sep 24, 2014)

^^ err, I don't mean a National Holiday for this thing every year, but only once.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 25, 2014)

Well its nice to see feats like these being achieved by our indigenously built technology.
I was wondering , is this craft supposed to land on mars ? If yes , then that's the most critical phase , right ?
Landing on mars is extremely difficult. Isn't?


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 25, 2014)

India is the first country in Asia and fourth in the world to perform a successful Mars mission, and the only one to do so on the first attempt.


Great JOB ISRO !
Also, INB4 BUTTHURT UK citizens commenting, "This is where our tax payer's money goes, to aid in a foreign space program" ?

- - - Updated - - -



Hrishi said:


> Well its nice to see feats like these being achieved by our indigenously built technology.
> I was wondering , is this craft supposed to land on mars ? If yes , then that's the most critical phase , right ?
> Landing on mars is extremely difficult. Isn't?



AFAIK, no, its gonna revolve around the planet.. collecting data on the atmosphere


----------



## icebags (Sep 25, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> Well its nice to see feats like these being achieved by our indigenously built technology.
> I was wondering , is this craft supposed to land on mars ? If yes , then that's the most critical phase , right ?
> Landing on mars is extremely difficult. Isn't?



^ it wont hurt as much as it would to jump into earth from orbit.



Nerevarine said:


> India is the first country in Asia and fourth in the world to perform a successful Mars mission, and the only one to do so on the first attempt.



correction, 2nd existing country in world. 

considering soviet russia doesn't exist anymore, and eu is not a country.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Sep 26, 2014)

Mean while western countries are not able to digest the success of India.


----------



## srkmish (Sep 26, 2014)

Great. A vicarious way to feel good.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 26, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Great. A vicarious way to feel good.


Absolutely.

Meanwhile as per latest news all instruments onboard  MOM are functioning exactly as per Text Book Guidance and Schedule,as confirmed by Scientists and Engineers of ISRO. Data and information are flowing in at Bangalore,Ahmedabad,etc. the various locations of ISRO in our Country...


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 26, 2014)

prudhivisekhar said:


> Mean while western countries are not able to digest the success of India.



exactly, just look at all the hate comments UK commentors posted..
"This is where our tax payer's money goes ? to help a third world country excel in space program"

The butthurt is real, too real


----------



## $hadow (Sep 26, 2014)

Foreign media is pissed of on the success of India.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 26, 2014)

^+1 for this.


----------



## icebags (Sep 30, 2014)

our own mars pic, with isro mark. 

*planetary.s3.amazonaws.com/assets/images/4-mars/2014/20140929_1669791_1557930277763662_2002345568908420485_o.jpg

thats said to be a huge dust storm over north pole there.


----------



## vedula.k95 (Oct 4, 2014)

No you have to pay extra dollar for fuel kits 

- - - Updated - - -



vedula.k95 said:


> No you have to pay extra dollar for fuel kits



No you have to pay extra dollar for fuel kits


----------



## Vyom (Oct 24, 2014)

Google giving its homage to Mar's orbital completing one month in Mars orbit: 

*media2.intoday.in/indiatoday/images/stories/mangalyan-650_102414041618.jpg


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes, 1 month revolution around Mars and other functionary mission, safely + successfully completed by MOM ,courtesy   ISRO of India.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 16, 2014)

bumping this thread, as Interstellar movie has mention of Indian space program and solar cell from India, i think our success in space programs are being noticed very well by western intellectuals, Nolan is one of the renowed and highly intelligent director of our time, and if his movie mentions about any space agency other than NASA its a great thing.

how many here actually planning to go for ISRO jobs, waiting for a day when Indians will set foot on another planet on their own technology

- - - Updated - - -

also watch this if you have time

[YOUTUBE]sYR0SJ8O1lA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## icebags (Nov 16, 2014)

^ it's not better, get this clear o, both have different missions. ours was on an engineering mission to test our capabilities to actually reach their - with some top up basic science equips. nasa has already achieved this goal, theres all are on serious science missions. u will understand if u just look at the payload specs.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 16, 2014)

Year 2018 already marked for MOM-II mission.
Probability of dropping an instrumental module (or a lander module!!!) onto the Martian surface.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 25, 2014)

Mangalyaan have been featured in Time's list of "The 25 Best Inventions of 2014". 
The 25 Best Inventions of 2014

On second position.

*i.minus.com/iwd68jCNUMDzy.JPG


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 25, 2014)

lets get it straight a few facts :

1. this is 2014, not 1980's. we have much more advanced tech available to us,  PLUS, all the cumulative experience of all the previous successful or failed mars missions (its called "knowledge", in case you were wondering)
2. the orbiter carries simple instruments, hence low cost. try putting a rover or an entire damned chemical lab into it, and cost will skyrocket.
3. putting something into orbit is not too hard, you just gotta have good maths.

everyone is acting like this is a freaking HUGE thing, and we've done something so freaking radical, that everything forever will be changed by this. 
we DIDNT do anything brilliant. 
brilliant would have been putting a rover-type thing on mars on the first try, but our scientists are too pussy for that.

sure, its a nice achievement. but its nothing big, or groundbreaking.

we're just repeating stuff which was done 20 years ago with today's tech. 

its like racing against a maruti 800 in a ferrari, and feeling proud you beat them. it was just as expected.

dont blow up your egos too much, we're still YEARS behind NASA.


----------



## srkmish (Nov 26, 2014)

I have to say that is a very negative attitude. the amount of cost involved is still  by any means not less and the precise engineering involved is a testament to its functioning well. All in all. projects like these are always a risk. Just last month 2 rockets got destroyed seconds after launch even if this "advanced tech" and "experience" is there for us to tap.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 26, 2014)

im negative because its being blown out of proportion. mars missions are a common thing. hell, even japan has done one(even tho it ran out of fuel).

List of missions to Mars - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

if this was done 10 years back, THEN it'd be spectacular. This is too little, too late.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 26, 2014)

if it is followed up with more missions, with a higher capacity launch vehicle, more sensors, and puts to full use a bigger budget, then its a good thing


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 26, 2014)

Anorion said:


> if it is followed up with more missions, with a higher capacity launch vehicle, more sensors, and puts to full use a bigger budget, then its a good thing



^this!!

atm, its just a pissing contest. it doesnt even have a spectrometer, iirc. bah, space "probe".


----------



## Gollum (Nov 26, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Mangalyaan have been featured in Time's list of "The 25 Best Inventions of 2014".
> The 25 Best Inventions of 2014
> 
> On second position.
> ...



All I can say


Spoiler



bad cable management


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 26, 2014)

No fools are comparing ISRO with NASA!!!!!!!!!!!!
In a country like ours where we are still a developing economy and a 3rd World country according to Global Standards...where we are plagued by poverty,illiterate people and above all corruption,with Govt. apathy towards research and funding projects IT  IS A GREAT FEAT AND ACHIEVEMENT THAT MAKES US PROUD.

Why are we comparing us with Japan or U.S. when our ECONOMY is much behind them???????????????

Still with a crippled economy and frowning upon by the Mighty EAST(China) and the WESTERN countries, ISRO has gone to leaps and bounds. This is the truth.

Negative attitude against the country and Howling , by sitting in Glass Houses ,only makes one vulnerable to themselves.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 26, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Negative attitude against the country and Howling , by sitting in Glass Houses ,only makes one vulnerable to themselves.



Overconfidence has ruined more people than humility.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 26, 2014)

well no one is focusing on the shortcomings and only celebrating 
This was basically a mission for figuring out the technology required to send the orbiter to mars, the actual scientific objectives were secondary
Welcome To Indian Space Research Organisation - Mars Orbiter Mission

The PSLV is meant for only light payloads, and is not enough for launching anything really useful in today's standards. Say for launching satellites for other countries, we need a higher capacity launch vehicle.
1 payload was dropped to keep orbiter light - The Times of India
There were compromises made to keep the orbiter light

The orbiter had to choose between an elliptical orbit, with a longer life, and a closer orbit that could get more scientific data but with less life. It chose the elliptical orbit. 

and why get all proud because it was cheap


> the "cheapness" was forced upon Isro because of earlier failures. The smaller, older Polar Satellite Launch Vehicle (PSLV) had to be deployed, rather than the more powerful Geosynchronous Satellite Launch Vehicle (GSLV), because Isro had failed to stabilise the GSLV's cryogenic technology in time to launch into a favourable Earth-Mars window. The payload for the Mars orbiter had to be considerably reduced as a result. The trajectory also became more complicated because the PSLV lacks the power to take a more direct route. A GSLV-based Mars mission would have cost more. But it could have carried a much bigger payload, and it could have reached Mars faster.



Is The Focus On India's "Cheap" Mission To Mars Missing The Point?


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 26, 2014)

As i said, atm, its a pissing contest. (who can piss the furthest)

Mars mission did NOTHING other than put a basic satellite in orbit around mars. As i said before, it(mangalyaan) doesnt have any decent scientific instruments to qualify as a "science" probe.

Everytime I see someone talk about mangalyaan, they get so freaking proud that a cheap indian probe did all this. They forget this is 2013, and the first successful mars mission happened in 1970's. 

*We're 40 years late to the party.*

Stop acting as if it makes us special.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 26, 2014)

doomgiver said:


> Overconfidence has ruined more people than humility.


Confidence or overconfidence,still we are proving ourselves not to some sh!tty race against advanced nations + economy + technology,but to gain knowledge and understanding. It is for this aspect,this mission though indigenious ,still got co-operation from U.S.(NASA Deep Space Network) ,AUS Deep Space Network ,EU Nations,more or less in a Global scale.

You mean to say,that since we are quite some years back,we should keep our hands folded and sit quiet returning to medieval ages....
Again Man you are comparing "Guavas" to  "Apples".
But , Guava is no crap fruit and it is adored by most of the people .
Apples obviously do have its own being and presence,and is generally considered an elite and super fruit,undeniably.

After the above discussions,it is LAUGHABLE TO COMPARE INDIA WITH THE U.S. EVERYTIME. 
It really makes NO SENSE AT ALL WITH THIS ILLOGICAL COMPARISON.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 26, 2014)

^not at all. But with a little more effort, or actually a little less failure, ISRO could have actually done something substantial. The biggest achievement for this mission has been just getting there. That was all they aimed for also, there are no major objectives beyond that, so it feels like an empty mission, and a waste of that little money they spent also. Probably could have tested their navigation / communication / mission planning prowess in a simulator, and used the resources for an actual scientific mission. 

And apples are just a fruit, not a super fruit. 

Hopefully the methane sensor does something


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 26, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ^not at all. But with a little more effort, or actually a little less failure, ISRO could have actually done something substantial. The biggest achievement for this mission has been just getting there. That was all they aimed for also, there are no major objectives beyond that, so it feels like an empty mission, and a waste of that little money they spent also. Probably could have tested their navigation / communication / mission planning prowess in a simulator, and used the resources for an actual scientific mission.
> 
> And apples are just a fruit, not a super fruit.
> 
> Hopefully the methane sensor does something


May I humbly, know, what will be our(common man) stand for this event?


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 26, 2014)

I just sitting here , waiting for ISRO Scam


----------



## beingGamer (Nov 26, 2014)

doomgiver said:


> As i said, atm, its a pissing contest. (who can piss the furthest)
> 
> Mars mission did NOTHING other than put a basic satellite in orbit around mars. As i said before, it(mangalyaan) doesnt have any decent scientific instruments to qualify as a "science" probe.
> 
> ...



You are talking like, 
Hey someone climbed Mount Everest 40 years ago. Taking a first step to it in first attempt is so pussy, lets teleport to the top.
Its call reasearch & development, it will be step by step only. Its not like someone else did this, so we have to do even further without understanding how the other achieved it in the first place.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 26, 2014)

anikkket said:


> You are talking like,
> Hey someone climbed Mount Everest 40 years ago. Taking a first step to it in first attempt is so pussy, lets teleport to the top.
> Its call reasearch & development, it will be step by step only. Its not like someone else did this, so we have to do even further without understanding how the other achieved it in the first place.



+10000..... to this.

That is a comment made by a sane,logical and common sense bearing person.
Kudos to you,Friend [MENTION=265475]anikkket[/MENTION].


----------



## Vyom (Nov 27, 2014)

Is the cost of Mangalyaan - India's Mars Mission - of Rs. 450 crore, or $ 71 million justified?

Only first post is sufficient.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 27, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> -snip-





anikkket said:


> -snip-



i didnt say anything about going back to ancient times, lol. you made that all up. its just your imagination. 

only the person who goes 1st to mount everest is remembered. nobody remembers the others. sure, today you can go and climb it, but that wont be as spectacular as the 1st time it was done, and you'll not be celebrated. do you know who Nazir Sabir is? he's the 1st paki to climb everst. who gives a flying fvck about that? now imagine if pakistanis celebrate a lot and call this guy god and say that this was the best thing ever, look how stupid it'd be.

Think for a moment and know how far behind we are. what we've done is nice, but nothing to boast about. its nothing new. dont inflate your egos.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 27, 2014)

^What is  your problem man?
Is this ego hurting you or others???
Just explain within the perspective.


----------



## beingGamer (Nov 27, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^What is  your problem man?
> Is this ego hurting you or others???
> Just explain within the perspective.



seems like he can't digest this news.

Someone reached Mars so there is no point of someone else going there?

PS: get well soon [MENTION=102842]doomgiver[/MENTION]


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 27, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Is the cost of Mangalyaan - India's Mars Mission - of Rs. 450 crore, or $ 71 million justified?
> 
> Only first post is sufficient.


Nice post


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 27, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Is this ego hurting you or others???



are you butthurt that nobody is showering attention on your mars mission? hahaha, thats so cute! 

you guys just dont get it, do you? you're making a mountain out of a molehill. im sorry i dont share your delusion of the mars mission. why dont you actually take time to see that sending a probe to mars is no big deal.

in the meantime, enjoy your imaginary success, since nobody else things its worth even noticing, LOL.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 27, 2014)

Why are you so narcissist ? Sure most of your points are valid, no arguments there but there's no reason to lash out at other members ..you need to calm the hell down dude


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 27, 2014)

here's something to think about : 

there's a saying that "dont reinvent the wheel", it means that dont do things that have been done before just for the sake of doing them.

^ this is what we just did. it was a pure d!<k waving contest, with zero scientific matter. 

lets build our own aircraft carrier, just to show the world we can do it, even tho we dont have enough naval/airpower to use it effectively.
lets build our own space shuttle, just to show the world we can do it, even tho we dont have a space program to use it effectively.
lets build our own cricket stadium, just to show the world we can do it, even tho nobody would be allowed to use it.

same thing with the moon mission, pure pissing contest. instead of sending proper scientific probes, we're just indulging in showing off.

**** THE MANGALYAAN, cant you see it doenst benefit us??? you're the problem here, blind people falling for politician's speeches. 

I'd have ZERO problems if we'd actually sent a decent probe there, but we didnt, thats the main freaking point, you gormless worms.

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> Why are you so narcissist ? Sure most of your points are valid, no arguments there but there's no reason to lash out at other members ..you need to calm the hell down dude



they started d!cking about first. and i just said they were wrong. i'll not back down from this. let the mods intervene.


----------



## snap (Nov 27, 2014)

Always enjoy doomgiver's posts. They are pretty legit


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 27, 2014)

doomgiver said:


> are you butthurt that nobody is showering attention on your mars mission? hahaha, thats so cute!
> 
> you guys just dont get it, do you? you're making a mountain out of a molehill. im sorry i dont share your delusion of the mars mission. why dont you actually take time to see that sending a probe to mars is no big deal.
> 
> in the meantime, enjoy your imaginary success, since nobody else* things its worth even noticing*, LOL.



Ha..Ha..Ha enjoying your lame comments dude. You are so excited at the same time confused and bewildered,that you are churning up good English language  with superlative knowledge. Carry on dude...enjoying your outrage... It seems YOU ARE THE ONLY ONE WHO HAS SHOWN KEEN INTEREST in this thread section,else you wouldn't have carried too far with your unnoticeable,ignorant EGO...
So you could easily mixup between "thinks" and "things"...

Like it OR Hate it,undeniable fact is that India has made herself proud due to the Mangalyaan or MOM project.
The journey itself is a success ,which we should be proud of...enjoy it...and cherish it.

If this wretched ,good-for-nothing, country doesn't suits you,why don't you move on to U.S. or Europe????????????????????????
There you could have your endless ,sleepless days rebuking and howling against India.

The Mars Mission is India's mission not my personal mission. Till now you being a citizen(doubtful) of India,you are bound to share its success or failure...


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 28, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Till now you being a citizen(doubtful) of India,you are bound to share its success or failure...



oho, so this is nazi germany, that i HAVE to celebrate with a gun held against my head? where dissidents are publicly jailed and shot ?
GZ, and enjoy your "yindia".

and keep on imagining that the world suddenly became that much brighter and poverty was instantly banished and everyone is shooting rainbow out of their bums just because we put a chunk of metal around mars.

/slowclap

vande matram.

- - - Updated - - -

^ THATS whats wrong with you, you think EVERYONE should have YOUR opinion as their only opinion.

OMG, HE DOESNT LIKE MANGALYAAN, FVCK THIS HATER, BURRRRRRRRN.

If you'd thing rationally, you'd think otherwise.

go screw yourself, this thread has become toxic to decent conversation, better lock it down (like the rest of dissidents).

jai hind.


----------



## beingGamer (Nov 28, 2014)

[MENTION=102842]doomgiver[/MENTION] in what kind of profession are you?
I am human and i believe that to reach the top I have to take each step one at a time. It is called Research & development.
Unless you get the basic understanding from your own experience you cant take the next step.

stop whining. we are proud of what the scientists have achieved and lernt from their own experience let it be small or big or someone else have already done it. doing it by your own hands is different.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 28, 2014)

try not to get personal people, and avoid swearing.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 28, 2014)

anikkket said:


> stop whining. we are proud of what the scientists have achieved and lernt from their own experience let it be small or big or someone else have already done it. doing it by your own hands is different.



nobody is whining around here, i see only a few people who are delusional that the mars mission was actually a huge gift for humanity. thats all. sure, do it yourself, dont make drama over it. it wasnt that dramatic.


----------



## snap (Nov 28, 2014)

meh, leave it as it is or maybe move to the fight club


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 28, 2014)

To all my @TDF, Friends including [MENTION=102842]doomgiver[/MENTION],and obviously the Mods. & Admins.
Whose comment is too personal and too toxic and too acidic?

Judge it youselves .
I am shutting up,and I don't want to join any Fight Club,because I am tooo weak for that.

Awaiting for the pics. to be released publicly , by our MOM.


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 28, 2014)

*grabs popcorn


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 28, 2014)

Haha, first you call out people, and when that tactic fails, you run away? No wonder you're too weak for the fight club. 
You cant even comprehend my posts or make a coherent argument.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 28, 2014)

Data collection and processing by various instruments ,particularly  methane sensors,going in by full swing,by MOM.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 29, 2014)

[MENTION=102842]doomgiver[/MENTION],



> sending a probe to mars is no big deal





> it was a pure d!<k waving contest, with zero scientific matter
> I'd have ZERO problems if we'd actually sent a decent probe there, but we didnt, thats the main freaking point, you gormless worms.





> just because we put a chunk of metal around mars



I didn't know that you are an expert at using differential-algebric techniques to globally optimize multi-gravity-assist interplanetary trajectories with deep space maneuvers(no it is not gibberish but real stuff,[*bt.pa.msu.edu/pub/papers/GASPDAM12/GASPDAM12.pdf). Maybe you were too tired working out these complex equations that you forgot about following some civility while posting the above lines.let me help you by giving you a short rest period of 2 days.

*On a serious note you wouldn't believe a religious nut job decrying the latest scientific advancement in biotechnology as against god/nature because he doesn't know what he is talking about about but you seem pretty eager to dismiss this mission as nothing as if you solve space exploration level differential equations to pass your free time instead of browsing or playing sudoku.Posts like these are one of the reason that whatever correct things you also say remains ineffective to leave an impression on others.*

No more off topic posts here,if someone want to comment on usefulness/difficulty level/....... of this mission get a PhD in astrophysics &/or economics & then post else stick to posting about news related to this mission(success,achievements,future missions etc).


----------

